
Climate Change – The Facts: BBC Documentary with David Attenborough [video] - cirrus-clouds
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ypaUH57MO4
======
cirrus-clouds
If you're in the UK, you can watch on iPlayer:
[https://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/m00049b1/climate-
chang...](https://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/m00049b1/climate-change-the-
facts)

I hope the BBC won't remove the YouTube link, this is one of those
documentaries that everyone would benefit from seeing.

